# You Probably Should Be A Bird To Try This ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is OT, but I thought it might be interesting to you all. http://content.techrepublic.com.com/2346-22_11-59348-1.html

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

OMG!! Never in a million years Terry, would I go out there. 

Geez, I live 4 hours from the Grand Canyon & didn't have a clue about the new 'vista' point.
I'm always learning something on Pigeon-Talk.  

One would certainly have a 'birds eye view' though.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think it's opening in the next week or so. I could probably "take" the tour around if I were allowed to do it on my hands and knees. I grew up in Colorado, and we often went to the Royal Gorge near Canon City and went across the suspension bridge there .. it was a heart pounding experience but lots of fun to get to the other side and spend some time in the tourist trap pioneer town there. I think I'm way too old for such "adventures" these days. Having been to the Grand Canyon several times, I KNOW it's a long, long way down to the bottom. I used to think I'd like to take the little train or even brave the ride down by mule or donkey or whatever they are .. I'm not so game these days. 

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> I think it's opening in the next week or so.
> *I could probably "take" the tour around if I were allowed to do it on my hands and knees.*
> 
> I grew up in Colorado, and we often went to the Royal Gorge near Canon City and went across the suspension bridge there .. it was a heart pounding experience but lots of fun to get to the other side and spend some time in the tourist trap pioneer town there. I think I'm way too old for such "adventures" these days. Having been to the Grand Canyon several times, I KNOW it's a long, long way down to the bottom. I used to think I'd like to take the little train or even brave the ride down by mule or donkey or whatever they are .. I'm not so game these days.
> ...


  
You're braver than I am.
I'll wait for you at the exit. 

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Been watching the development of the Skywalk and have mixed feelings. Road to get there is not the best...yet. If it becomes a heavy tourist attraction, the road will be fixed, I'm sure. Other tourist stuff to come up from what I've read.

Costs a lot to go out on it and only so many can go at a time. Suppose to withstand winds up to 100 mph. Will be opening at end of this month.

Would I go on it? Don't know. Don't like heights and one year, while visiting another part of the canyon, I wanted to see the view better from an outcropping. The bottom was almost straight down. CRAWLED out to look but not TOO close to the edge. Quite a picture my friend took of my rear end!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> OMG!! Never in a million years Terry, would I go out there.
> 
> Geez, I live 4 hours from the Grand Canyon & didn't have a clue about the new 'vista' point.
> I'm always learning something on Pigeon-Talk.
> ...


Cindy I'm with you...........NO WAY..........Just thinking about it makes me feel dizzy...........I don't even like to climb a ladder for crying out loud!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW! That has to be a most spectacular view! 

I have seen the grand canyon, but only from looking over one of the viewing areas, this has to be one unique *and possibly scary* experience.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> *I could probably "take" the tour around if I were allowed to do it on my hands and knees.*
> 
> Terry


Hey Terry,
I don't think taking the tour on your hands & knees will help you out here.
This is a *'glass' bottom* skywalk.   

http://www.azcentral.com/php-bin/co...al.com/news/articles/0329biz-skywalk0329.html

They opened it on Tuesday & the above link was in our paper today.
I thought of you immediately when I saw the first picture.   

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

no way on God's green earth...............heavens, I'm shaking too........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep! Can be a heart stopper, all right! I would assume that most people quite frightened of heights wouldn't pay around the $80 it would cost to "walk the walk!" 

Personally, I wouldn't know until I had a chance to see it...first...

People are ALWAYS looking for "thrills." 

Wouldn't surprise me, in the least, if Skywalk turned out to be HIGHly successful!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Oh Wow! Thanks for the links.*

Looks pretty mobbed today. I wonder if people will be able to go out and enjoy the view without the bridge being so crowded. Maybe after the new wears off.

This is some engineering feat, but I like terra firma under the feet 'cause I don't have wings (yet  ). I don't even like walking over those sidewalk grates. 

I hope that tribe really gets what they are hoping to get from this attraction, just nice tourists and a good return from the Vegas investor. I hope it's worth the wear and tear on their land and their culture. There are always unintended consequences and often the consequences are not particularly nice.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It is spectacular, wow.
I wouldn't go in a trillion years though. Nope, never, pics are enough for me.

Reti


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*hellavuh view*

Great View that Sky Walk. Now I see what the birds enjoy so much about flying. Imagine soaring and dipping through there. WOW.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That skywalk is awesome, thanks for that link, Cindy. You could count me in on trying it out, but I think one of those suspension bridges that swing in the wind would be so more fun . Course I bet you feel some amount of flex on the skywalk.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Hey Terry,
> I don't think taking the tour on your hands & knees will help you out here.
> This is a *'glass' bottom* skywalk.
> 
> ...


HOLY COW! I would probably be creeping along just like that lady seems to be with every muscle in my body tensed for the big fall. I'm sure it's an awesome experience if you can manage not to go into cardiac arrest in the process. 

I'm not even sure I could handle the suspension bridge at the Royal Gorge at my present age though did it many times when I was a kid .. makes me wonder how my parents were "brave" enough back then  

Terry


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi TAWhatley here is a link with more pictures of that new bridge.
http://www.shangralafamilyfun.com/skywalk.html


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

VERY NICE, Vegeta! Great pics and the music was sooooo familiar!    

Everyone talks about going OUT (or not) onto the Skywalk. Just dawned on me, no one talks about the people who BUILT it!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Vegeta (I think)! Amazing!

Terry


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Quite the engineering feat! I don't think it'd be _too_ scary... although I might eat my words if I were actually standing at the top 

If it makes anyone feel braver though, the "glass" floor is amazingly strong. In the CN Tower they have a section of this glass floor so you can look down on the city below... it seems scary until they tell you that the glass panels actually hold *more* weight than the rest of the floor around them so the glass part is the safest place to stand!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Vegeta, that was a great link. Thank you so much. There is absolutely no way I could make it out on that. I can see scenes of high places on tv shows and have to look away.


----------

